# Bintang



## mark.farrell1 (4/1/09)

Hi Brewers

its been a good 8 months since i have asked any questions. I am holidaying in bali at the moment with possibly every other aussie bloke and his dog. And as pretty much the cheapest beer and prob the best tasting beer in a can is bintang. Has anyone made one like it in the past or does any one know how. I don't think it will be a perminant addition to the home brew fridge but would be fun to make it and even better to drink it. And the funny thing is i don't get a hang over from drinking copius amounts of indo's best beer.

cheers guys

Mark


----------



## quantocks (4/1/09)

hey Mark,

another Wollongonger I see (I'm from Balgownie) 

why on earth you'd want to replicate Bintang is beyond me. That stuff is disgusting!

I doubt you're going to find a Bintang clone recipe anywhere, but as it's pretty similar to Heineken, just aim for a ~5% dutch Pilsener styled beer and you'll be sweet!

I reckon go for a Heine clone, it's as close as you'll get.

but others may disagree.


----------



## boingk (4/1/09)

In the guise of a Heineken recipe, I've done the following several times and loved it. Mates reckon its as good as, if not better than, the real deal. Here we go...

Tin of regular lager [I've used Wals and Rapid Creek, using Morgans Blue Mountain next]
500g LDME,
300g Dextrose,
150g Munich grain,
15g Tettnang @ 20min,
15g Tettnang dry in secondary for a week.

Use a decent yeast and you'll be fine. I've often used US-05 because I couldn't get lager temps and found it to be quite good as a high-temp [18'C] alternative to a lager yeast.

Cheers - boingk


----------



## tdack (4/1/09)

I'm not sure how you'll get the formaldehyde in Bintang into your K & K

:beer:


----------



## boingk (4/1/09)

Troy Dack - Awesome wiki reference there, I never knew methanol metabolised into formaldehyde....and then formic acid! But is there really formaldehyde in Bintang?

- boingk


----------



## Nick JD (5/1/09)

boingk said:


> Troy Dack - Awesome wiki reference there, I never knew methanol metabolised into formaldehyde....and then formic acid! But is there really formaldehyde in Bintang?
> 
> - boingk



It's a great preservative.  Didn't they use to put it in milk for long voyages until it gave everyone cancer? I used to use it for preserving invertebrate critters and when ya get it in a cut, boy does it sting ... but that cut will never get infected!


----------



## tdack (5/1/09)

boingk said:


> But is there really formaldehyde in Bintang?



Can't really say one way or another, but the running joke when I was doing my trips through SE Asia was that it did. That didn't stop us consuming vast quantities of Bintang, though it did leave me feeling worse the next day compared to the Asian brewed Heinekien, but nothing a Bintang and a bowl of noodles for breakfast won't fix.


----------



## mark.farrell1 (6/1/09)

Troy Dack said:


> Can't really say one way or another, but the running joke when I was doing my trips through SE Asia was that it did. That didn't stop us consuming vast quantities of Bintang, though it did leave me feeling worse the next day compared to the Asian brewed Heinekien, but nothing a Bintang and a bowl of noodles for breakfast won't fix.




your right about the breakfast, one small bintang and a bowl of me goreing, and a quick surf and back to the beach club for some more cheap bintang


----------



## boingk (6/1/09)

+1 on the megoreng...that stuff is alright - pretty much everyone in my university dorm was addicted to it 

Note to self: get money, go overseas.


----------



## khendrickson (16/4/11)

Has anyone actually tried that recipe listed on the thread?


----------

